# Miller, Nuggets seek deal



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Clippers guard commits to sign

By Marc J. Spears, Denver Post Sports Writer

LONG BEACH, Calif. - Los Angeles Clippers free-agent point guard Andre Miller has committed to sign with the Nuggets, according to NBA sources.

Miller is expected to receive a six-year contract in the $55 million range. But considering that free agents can't sign until Wednesday and the Clippers would get 15 days to match Miller's deal because of his restricted free-agent status, the Nuggets probably won't officially know whether they have the 2001-02 NBA assists leader in the fold until month's end.

"They are trying to build something," Miller said recently about the Nuggets.

Miller visited the Nuggets on Tuesday and Wednesday. Afterward, the 6-foot-2, 200-pounder visited the Utah Jazz from Wednesday night until Friday morning. One advantage in the Jazz's favor was that Miller played collegiately at Utah. But, the Nuggets' vision for the future that includes potential in center Nene and rookie forward Carmelo Anthony helped Miller make a decision. Miller and his agent Lon Babby could not be reached for comment Saturday night.

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~1509818,00.html


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

At least it solves there PG problems. Any word if they're still trying to sign Arenas?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Very exciting! Can't wait to see the new Nugs in action!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Now that we got him and it looks like we lost Maggete..We should try to go after Brad Miller or Kandi..


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I think Kandi would be more reasonable because he seems to have Denver as a munber one option. At least he is quoted like that. But since Magette seems to prefer Utah over Denver we should know that this must mean nothing.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Maggette and Kandi are now both off the table, evidently. Arenas is no longer an option, and Brad Miller will return to Indiana or end up in San Antonio. The high-level free agents at the Nuggets' need positions now seem to be all spoken for. I'm excited about the Andre Miller add, but the Nuggets need to make another deal this offseason somehow! Anyone have a clue about what the next priority might be?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I have no idea what Kiki was thinking this offseason. He let Gilbert go, whether or not he had to overpay him, and didn't even make an offer to Kandi until it was too late. We don't have a chance at signing Brad Miller either. Andre Miller is a good player but with a stacked free agent market, I wish we would've come away with more. Barring any trades, which I would assume would be for a shooting guard, here's next year's lineup:

PG: Andre Miller/Junior Harrington
SG: Rodney White/Vincent Yarborough/Jeff Trepajnier?/Pedrag Savovic?
SF: Carmelo
Anthony/Skita/Harvey?/Rodney White
PF: Marcus Camby/Skita/Harvey/Chris Andersen?
C: Nene/Camby/Elson?

Not too exciting. I'm glad that the young players are gonna have a chance to develop and I think Camby is gonna have a great year, but Andre Miller isn't enough to come away with this offseason. He isn't even a running point guard, and Kiki supposedly is building a running team. Maybe this thing is gonna take a little longer than we first thought and we'll just have to continue to build through the draft. Oh well.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

He has signed the offer sheet, and will recieve 15 million upfront!!!


----------



## NENE31 (Jul 17, 2003)

I think Nugets will surprise everyone in next season.

What think about :

C - Nenê
F - Camby
F - Melo
G - White
G - Dre Miller*

If Camby on 100% and Nenê continues his improves Nuggets are hard to beat


----------



## Nugs#1 (Jul 2, 2003)

I liked the lineup too... but i would switch Camby and Nene...

PG: Dre
SG: White
SF: Melo
PF: Nene
C: Camby

with Skita coming off the bench...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

If Camby can play a 60-70 game season they'll be good.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

no way he can have white playin SG..We need to sign one..


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

White can play shooting guard just fine.


----------

